# Suche ein gutes PC-Online-Spiel für meine Freundin und mich



## Staco4 (27. Juni 2014)

*Suche ein gutes PC-Online-Spiel für meine Freundin und mich*

Ich suche ein neues Spiel, was meine Freundin und ich spielen können.  

Wir spielen momentan League of Legends und Guild Wars 2, sind also im MOBA und MMORPG Bereich ausgedient.  
Was uns sehr gut gefallen hat war Left 4 Dead 2.  
Schön wäre ein Spiel mit guter Story, wo man das Spiel Abschnitt oder Levelmäßig entdecken und erkunden kann.
Es darf auch gerne etwas gruseliger oder ein Shooter sein, aber bitte nicht sowas wie Counter Strike.

Hat irgendwer ein paar gute Ratschläge?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2014)

Also, ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das nicht vlt zu alt ist, aber Kayne & Lynch ist ein Coop-Shooter in Thriller/Krimi-Form. Gibt es grad für keine 2€ im Steam-Summersale: Save 75% on Kane and Lynch: Dead Men  und noch nen DLC, weiß aber nicht, was der alles neues oder zusätzliches bringt: Save 75% on Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days on Steam

Dann gibt es noch Dead Space 3, ein Horrorshooter, den man auch im CoOp spielen kann. Dead Space 3 (uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Staco4 (27. Juni 2014)

Dead Space 3 lässt sich komplett im CoOp spielen? Also der komplette Story Modus im KoOp? 
Was haltet ihr von Borderlands 2?

edit: Danke schonmal für den Dead Space 3 Tipp, wird gespielt. ^^


----------



## McDrake (27. Juni 2014)

Ich würd Divinity 3 empfehlen.
Hab bis jetzt nur die Beta gespielt.
Aber der Coop-Modus muss da echt Spass machen. Denn die (Coop-)Charaktere reden zum Beispiel auch im Spiel selber miteinender.
Und je nach dem, wer welche Antwort gibt, ändert sich die Gesinnung.

In meinen Augen, soweit ich gesehen habe, im RPG-Bereich ein extrem cooles Coop-Spiel.
Ist allerdings eher ein Spiel, bei dem man sich Zeit nehmen muss. Also kein "rushen", sondern erkunden


----------



## Mothman (27. Juni 2014)

Staco4 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Borderlands 2?


Ich halte viel davon. Superwitzig und suchterzeugend. 
Wenn deine Freundin L4D mochte, wird sie mit BL2 auch zurecht kommen, denke ich. 
Gruselig ist das Spiel nicht, aber doch recht brutal.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Juni 2014)

Boderlands (2) sollte man hier vielleicht auch erwähnen.
Schräger Humor, tolle Charaktere und jede Menge Loot. 

Edit: Zu langsam ...


----------



## svd (27. Juni 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das nicht vlt zu alt ist, aber Kayne & Lynch ist ein Coop-Shooter in Thriller/Krimi-Form. Gibt es grad für keine 2€ im Steam-Summersale: Save 75% on Kane and Lynch: Dead Men  und noch nen DLC, weiß aber nicht, was der alles neues oder zusätzliches bringt: Save 75% on Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days on Steam
> 
> Dann gibt es noch Dead Space 3, ein Horrorshooter, den man auch im CoOp spielen kann. Dead Space 3 (uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games



Beim ersten Kane & Lynch Spiel ist, bedauerlicher Weise, der online Koopmodus (noch vor dem Release) gestrichen worden. 
Den gibt's nur noch lokal, also mit Gekuschel vor einem Bildschirm, was ja auch seinen Reiz haben mag. Und auch nur ein Spiel benötigt wird.

edit: Auf Steam gibt's, für die nächsten fast acht Stunden, auch FEAR3 für 5€. Ist aber mehr Shooter, als Horror. (In D gibt's leider nur die Kinderversion. Da kann ich nur eine eingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung aussprechen.)


----------



## Zeromancer2014 (27. Juni 2014)

Falls es nur um PC geht und nicht Konsole(?), und oben bereits eh Action-TItel genannt wurden, kann man definitiv Gears of War 1 noch empfehlen, ein sehr beliebter Shooter, den man auch im Koop mit Split Screen zocken kann lokal. Falls es auch um Konsole geht, wirst du Halo ja sicher längst kennen


----------

